# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  نساء المجد الضائع (متجدد)

## أبو مريم السني

*نشأة التمريض في الإسلام
الممرضات في الإسلام

نشأة التمريض في الحضارة الإسلامية :
منذ فجر الإسلام تطوعت صحابيات طاهرات مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقصد خدمة المصابين والعناية بالمرضى منهم رغبة في ثواب الله تعالى. وكان اسمهن “الآسيات أو الأواسي“ ويشمل معناها الخدمة والعطف فلم تكن فلورانس نايتنجل أول من عمل بقلبه مع المريض، فكن يحملن الضمادات والماء للسقاية.


وكانت المتطوعة تدرك الخطر وتقوم بالدفاع عن نفسها، فحملت بعضهن الخناجر لتبقر بطن المعتدي إن لزم الأمر.

وكان إذن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يسبق عملهن احتراما للشرع أولا. وله ضرورة هامة هي علم القائد بالمتطوعات فيجيز ذوات الأهلية ومن لا يحدث خروجهن فتنة لغيرهن أو لأسرهن بغيابهن، وينظم صفوفه على دراية ويختار المكان المناسب لهن ويحميهن.
فهي أسس إدارية رائعة تمارس حتى الآن في الحرب والسلم.


المصدر 
روائع تاريخ الطب والأطباء المسلمين / د.إسلام المازني*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الممرضات في العصور الإسلامية1- من أشرف الممرضات أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها، وهي السيدة الأولى في وقتها، شهدت غزوة أحد مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- أم أيمن (حاضنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم) شهدت غزوة أحد وأيضا وكانت تمرض الجرحى وتقوم على الزمنى.
3- والدة أنس ابن مالك شاركت في غزوات كثيرة حتى يوم حنين ، رحمها الله ورضي عنها
4-رفيدة الأنصارية وقيل اسمها أيضا كعيبة الأنصارية شهدت الخندق وخيبر، وكانت تعمل بنظام المستشفيات العسكرية المتنقلة حيث اتخذت خيمة في المسجد ومساعدات لها، وكانت تعمل بالتمريض في وقت السلم أيضاً وتسمى طبيبة أيضاً.
وهي أول طبيبة في الاسلام.
5- وأم سلمة رضي الله عنها وهي سيدة أولى في وقتها، زوج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، شهدت خيبر وحنين ومعها أميمة بنت قيس الغفارية وأم زياد الأشجعية.
6- أم حبيبة الأنصارية كانت تداوي الجرحى وتعد الطعام وتقوم على رعاية المرضى.
7- في عصر خلفاء بني أمية، كانت زينب “طبيبة بني أود” تعالج العيون وتشرف على مداواة الجروح حتى تبرأ بالتطهير والغيار.
المصدر
روائع تاريخ الطب والأطباء المسلمين / د.إسلام المازني*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أم الفضل البغدادية , كاتبة بغداد عرفت العراق وعاصمتها بغداد أيام الخلافة العباسية الكثير من النساء الخطاطات والعالمات والشاعرات،
ومن هذه النساء اللاتي اشتهرن بخطهن الجميل:
فاطمة بنت الحسن بن علي العطار (الأقرع) والشهيرة بأم الفضل البغدادية الكاتبة:
عُرفت بجودة خطها، كانت من النساء اللائي نبغن في فن الخط، كتبت بالخط المنسوب على طريقة الخطاط ابن البواب، وجوَّد الخطاطون على خطها بعدما قلدوها في مختلف أنحاء العالم الإسلامي.
كتبت مرّة ورقة لمحمد بن منصور الكندي وزير طغرل بك أول وزراء السلاجقة، فانبهر بفصاحتها وأسلوب كتابتها فأعطاها ألف دينار، وعندما أرسل الخليفة المقتدر العباسي رسالة إلى الإمبراطور البيزنطي يطلب فيها الهدنة بين بيزنطة وبغداد، طلب منها أن تكتبها بخطها الفصيح الجميل، وعباراتها المتقنة،
توفيت في بغداد سنة 480هـ/ 1087م.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*زينب النفزاوية , سياسية فذة
 امرأة صالحة كانت الرأس المدبر لسياسة يوسف بن تاشفين
أميرة المرابطين
إنها زينب النفزاوية كانت ذات ذكاء ودهاء وكانت تسير امور الدولة من وراء يوسف بن تاشفين حيث قال عنها صاحب الإستقصا:
((فكانت عنوان سعده والقائمة بملكه والمدبرة لأمره والفاتحة عليه بحسن سياستها لأكثر بلاد المغرب)
هي وجه نسائي سياسي ما زال يطبع التاريخ المغربي بحضوره رغم مرور 10 قرون على زمنها.. عُرفت بولَعِها للورود والأعشاب، وامتلكت جمالا مغربيا أصيلا….


حتى أن ابن خلدون لم يستطع إلا أن يصفها بقوله أنها “كانت إحدى نساء العالم المشهورات بالجمال والرياسة”؛ هي زينب بنت إسحاق النفزاوية من قبيلة نفزة، من بربر أمازيغ طرابلس الغرب، وزوجة السلطان يوسف بن تاشفين لتصبح بذلك ” عنوان سعده، والقائمة بمُكله، والمدَبِّرة لأمره، والفاتِحة عليه بحُسن سياسَتها لأكثر بلاد المغرب” حسب صاحب كتاب “الاستقصا”. كما نقل عن ابن الأثير في كتابه “الكامل” قوله عنها ” كانت من أحسن النساء، ولها الحكم في بلاد زوجها ابن تاشفين”…


كان والدها تاجرا من تجار القيروان، وكانت توصف بالحكمة والذكاء إضافة إلى كونها شديدة الجمال والحسن؛ ذات عقل رصين ورأي سديد. كما تم وصفها بزوجة الملوك وذلك بعد أن كانت متزوجة من أمير مدينة أغمات الذين يختارون سنويا، لتصبح من بعده زوجة لأمير أغمات لقوط بن يوسف، ويقال إنها تزوجت بالأمير أبي بكر بن عمر اللمتوني وهو الذي طلقها وأوصاها وقد عزم على خوض معارك الصحراء بعد اختلاف أهلها وهو المسؤول عنهم؛ بالزواج من ابن عمه يوسف بن تاشفين الذي يُعتبر المؤسس الفعلي لمدينة مراكش.


وحسب الروايات، فإن زينب النفزاوية كانت وراء تحفيز بناء مدينة مراكش سواء عند وضع أسسها الأولى في عام 461هـ أو استكمالها بدء من عام 463هـ على يد زوجها الجديد يوسف بن تاشفين. وهي التي تمتعت بالطموح العارم..حتى كان يوسف يذكر دوما فضل زينب أمام الملأ من الناس ويثني عليها ثناء حسنا، فكان إذا اجتمع بأبناء عمومته يقول “إنما فتح الله البلاد برأيها”..


ومن الطرائف التي يسوقها الناصري في معرض الحديث عن رجاحة عقل زينب أن ثلاثة نفر اجتمعوا فتمنى أحدهم ألف دينار يتّجِر بها، وتمنى الثاني عملا يعمل فيه لأمير المسلمين، وتمنى الثالث زينب فبلغت مقالتهم أسماع أمير المسلمين، فأحضرهم بين يديه وحقق أمنياتهم ثم بعث بالثالث إلى زينب فحبسته ثلاثة أيام بخيمة لا يذوق إلا طعاما واحدا ثم سألته عن مأكله فقال هو طعام واحد فقالت فكذلك النساء ثم أمرت له بكسوة ومال وصرفته.


توفيت سنة أربع وستين وأربعمائة هجرية.. وقد خلفت بعد وفاتها تميما والفضل والمعز بالله؛ حيث كان تميم هذا من القادة العسكريين البارعين، وقد اختار يوسف لولاية عهده عليا من ولد زوجته “قمر” مما يُفنِّد الزعم القائل باستبدادها بأمور الحكم فلو كانت كذلك لكانت ولاية العهد في ولدها..
المصادرالناصري الاستقصا ج2 ماجدة لكتاوي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من شاعرات القيروان-مهرية الأغلبية
من نساء المجد الضائعمن شاعرات القيروان-مهرية الاغلبية:
كما وجد الشعراء في القيروان وجدت الشاعرات كذلك وحصلن على حظ وافر من تلقي العلوم والأداب واستطاعت المرأة ان تاخذ بحظها من العلوم فكان هناك الفقيهة خديجة بنت سحنون والشاعرة مهرية بنت الحسن بن غلبون الاغلبية التي نشأت في القرن الثالث الهجري وتلقت العلوم والاداب واتقنت العربية وقالت الشعر. الا انه لم يصلنا من شعرها الا قطعة ذكرها المالكي والدباغ اثناء حديثهما عن اخيها الشاعر الزاهد ابي عقال بن غلبون الذي ترك القيروان واقبل الى مكة ليكون مجاورا في بيت الله الحرام. وقد كتبت اليه اخته مهرية من القيروان الى مكة كتبا كثيرة الا انه لم يقرا تلك الكتب فاوصت اليه بغير كتاب تقول :” بحق الثدي الذي رضعته معك الا اريتني وجهك قبل الموت وفراق الدنيا! مالك؟ في حين صباك وجناياتك وكثرة ما كان يطرأ علينا بسببك كنت عندنا وحين صرنا نفتخر بك ونتبرك برؤيتك فارقتنا” ؟ فقال لرسولها :” قل لها ما كنت لادع بلدا عرفت الله عز وجل فيه وامضي الى بلد عصيت الله تعالى فيه واخشى ان تقتضيني العوائد” ثم قدمت عليه اخته بعد ذلك من المغرب واقامت بمكة حتى توفيت في حدود سنة 295 هـ وابياتها الباقية الواصلة الينا ه التي وجدت على قبر اخيها ترثيه فيها وهي:
ليت شعري ما الذي عاينته **** بعد دوم الصوم مع نفي الوسن
مع نزوح النفس عن أوطانها ***** من نعيم وحميم وسكن
يا وحيدا لي من وجدي به ***** لوعة تمنعني من أن أجن
فكما تبلى وجوه الثرى ****** فكذا يبلى عليهن الحزن
المصدر
القيروان ودورها في الحضارة الاسلامية، د.محمد محمد زيتون ، دار المنار ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الاولى ،1988.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حاكمة تطوانالسيدة الحرة فكانت في العهد الوطاسي ذات صيت واسع في الميدانين السياسي والعسكري، وظلت مع زوجها علي المنظري بتطوان في نضال من أجل تحرير مدينة سبتة عندما كانت تجمع بين القيادة السياسية في تطوان والجهاد ضد المسيحيين في سنة1541م.
المصادر
دوحة الناشر - مجلة الاندلس - دور المرأة المغربية في مقاومة الإستعمار الأجنبي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مريم الإسطرلابي Marry Al-Astrolabiأشهر امرأة عالمة من علماء حضارتنا . قامت بتطوير الاسطرلاب وإدخال تعديلات واستعمالات جديدة عليه حتى سمي بالاسطرلاب المعقد.


والاسطرلاب كان في ذلك الزمن آلة بمثابة الـGPS في زماننا تستخدم لتحديد المواقع (تحديد جهة القبلة مثلاً) والوقت والكثير من الاستعمالات الأخرى.


عاشت في حلب وعملت في العلوم في بلاط سيف الدولة الحمداني. والدها كان عالما وقد ورثت العلم عنه .


She is the most famous woman scientist in the islamic history .
She developed the Astrolabe and modified it which enabled it to do more functions so it was called ” The complex Astrolabe”.


She lived in ” Aleppo ” where she worked in service of “Sief El Dawala el Hamadany “. Her father was a scientist from whom she had learned all her knowledge.


Hint : Astoralbe is a device that resembles modern Gps nowadays I.E :used to determine ******** (such as Qibla direction, required for muslim prayer ) also used to determine time and a lot of other uses.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*هل تعلم أن أول جامعة في العالم بناها المسلمون؟ 
وهل تعلم ان هذه الجامعة بنتها امرأة؟؟
إنها فاطمة بنت محمد بن عبدالله الفهري
Did you know? The First University in history was built by Muslims?
Did you ever knew it was built by a Muslim Women?
She Was Fatima Bent Mohamed Bin Abdulla Al-Fehry

فاطمة بنت محمد الفهري ، تكني بأم البنين ، وعرفت بأم البنين الفهرية ، نزحت وهي فتاة صغيرة مع العرب النازحين إلي أقصي المغرب ونزلت مع أهل بيتها في عدوة القرويين زمن حكم إدريس الثاني ، حتي تزوجت وطاب لها المقام هناك .


ويذكر الدكتور عبد الهادي التازي، في رسالته لنيل الدكتوراه، أن “حفر أساس مسجد القرويين والأخذ في أمر بنائه الأول كان بمطالعة العاهل الإدريسي يحيى الأول، وأن أم البنين فاطمة الفهرية هي التي تطوعت ببنائه وظلت صائمة محتبسة إلى أن انتهت أعمال البناء وصلت في المسجد شكرا لله”


أصاب أهلها وزوجها الثراء من مال حلال بعد كد وتعب واجتهاد وعمل ، ولم يمض زمن طويل حتي انتقل زوجها إلي رحاب ربه ثم مات أخ له فورثت عنهما مالاً كثيراً شاركتها فيه أخت لها هي مريم بنت محمد الفهري التي كانت تكني بأم القاسم .


She Was Fatima Bent Mohamed Bin Abdulla Al-Fehry
Fatima Bent “Daughter of” Mohammed Bin “Son Of” Abdulla Al Fehry.
Fatima Bent Mohammed Al-Fehry, known as Om Albaneen (Mother of Boys), moved in her youth to the west (Morocco), where she lived with her family in AlQuraweyeen, in the era of Idris II. She had a happy life as she got married.
In his PHD thesis. Dr. Abdul Hadi Altazi said: “Corner stone on Al-Quraweeyeen Mosque upon approval and order of the Idreesi Ruler (Yahya I)” he added that “On AlBaneen had volunteered to build it, and she kept fasting and stationed, till the completion of building, when she prayed in it thanking ALLAH”.
Her family and husband got legitimately wealthy, through long work and hard efforts. But after a while , her husband passed away, then a brother of her passed away, so she inherited both of them. For the Brother her sister Mariam Bent Mohammed Al-Fehry, known s Om Al-Qassim, shared her in the heritage.

المصادر
كتاب 1001 إختراع*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*عيشة القنديشة "أسطورة الرعب المغربية"عيشة القنديشة هى إمرأة يروى عنها فى القصص والخرافات المغربية على أنها جنيّة وهى فى الواقع إمرأة حقيقية تنحدر من الأندلس، من عائلة موريسكية نبيلة طردت عائلتها من هناك، عاشت في القرن الخامس عشر وأسماها البرتغاليون بعيشة كونديشة أي الأميرة عيشة (الكونتيسا contessa). وقد تعاونت مع الجيش المغربي آنداك لمحاربة البرتغاليين الذين قتلوا وشردوا أهلها. فأظهرت مهارة وشجاعة في القتال حتى ظن البعض وعلى رأسهم البرتغاليون أنها ليست بشرا وانما جنية ، وتؤكد الوقائع التاريخية أن عائشة سيدة حرة، حكمت شفشاون بشمال المغرب خلال القرن السادس عشر، وهي ابنة أمير شفشاون علي بن موسى بن راشد وشقيقة وزير وزوجة حاكم تطوان محمد المنظري، ثم زوجة السلطان أحمد الوطاسي فيما بعد ،غادرت عائشة رحاب الرفاهية بالقصر السلطاني إلى ساحة المعارك لمواجهة القوات الأجنبية التي كانت تترصد الوطن. كانت في الصفوف الأمامية لمواجهة السهام القاتلة، وتمكنت من قتل أصلب محاربي الجيش البرتغالي، مما دفعهم إلى وصفها بالسيدة الحديدية، مقرين بصلابتها وبسالتها وشجاعتها في المعركة.


أنشأت عائشة أسطولا بحريا تجاريا كبيرا، وكانت سفنها تجوب عباب المنطقة المتوسطية في الجهاد البحري، وأمام قوة هذا الأسطول اضطر البرتغاليون صاغرين إلى عقد صلح معها من أجل إطلاق سراح أسراهم ورهائنهم، بل إن المحاربة الشجاعة ساعدت أيضا الجزائر في عهد حاكمها بارباروس في جهاده البحري.


وتروي الحكاية أن عائشة قنديشة نالت ثأرها بمشاركتها في معركة واد المخازن عام 1578م، التي كان النصر فيها عظيما، لكن لا أحد استطاع أن يعثر عليها بين جثث الشهداء.


تلك هي حكاية السيدة التي كانت تخفق لها القلوب داخل وخارج البلاد وأخطأتها الروايات المتواترة، وبدل الكونتيسة عائشة أصبحت عيشة قنديشة، وتحولت من سيدة شجاعة إلى مجرد سيدة مرعبة بحوافر جمال أو ماعز تتصيد طرائدها من البشر لإشباع رغباتها.


ur history
 تاريخنا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من شاعرات القيروان
مهرية الأغلبيةكما وجد الشعراء في القيروان وجدت الشاعرات كذلك وحصلن على حظ وافر من تلقي العلوم والأداب واستطاعت المرأة ان تاخذ بحظها من العلوم فكان هناك الفقيهة خديجة بنت سحنون والشاعرة مهرية بنت الحسن بن غلبون الاغلبية التي نشأت في القرن الثالث الهجري وتلقت العلوم والاداب واتقنت العربية وقالت الشعر. الا انه لم يصلنا من شعرها الا قطعة ذكرها المالكي والدباغ اثناء حديثهما عن اخيها الشاعر الزاهد ابي عقال بن غلبون الذي ترك القيروان واقبل الى مكة ليكون مجاورا في بيت الله الحرام. وقد كتبت اليه اخته مهرية من القيروان الى مكة كتبا كثيرة الا انه لم يقرا تلك الكتب فاوصت اليه بغير كتاب تقول :” بحق الثدي الذي رضعته معك الا اريتني وجهك قبل الموت وفراق الدنيا! مالك؟ في حين صباك وجناياتك وكثرة ما كان يطرأ علينا بسببك كنت عندنا وحين صرنا نفتخر بك ونتبرك برؤيتك فارقتنا” ؟ فقال لرسولها :” قل لها ما كنت لادع بلدا عرفت الله عز وجل فيه وامضي الى بلد عصيت الله تعالى فيه واخشى ان تقتضيني العوائد” ثم قدمت عليه اخته بعد ذلك من المغرب واقامت بمكة حتى توفيت في حدود سنة 295 هـ وابياتها الباقية الواصلة الينا ه التي وجدت على قبر اخيها ترثيه فيها وهي:
ليت شعري ما الذي عاينته **** بعد دوم الصوم مع نفي الوسن
مع نزوح النفس عن أوطانها ***** من نعيم وحميم وسكن
يا وحيدا لي من وجدي به ***** لوعة تمنعني من أن أجن
فكما تبلى وجوه الثرى ****** فكذا يبلى عليهن الحزن


المصدر
القيروان ودورها في الحضارة الاسلامية، د.محمد محمد زيتون ، دار المنار ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الاولى ،1988.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من هي كاتبة المعاهدات الدولية؟ المؤدبة الكاتبة.. 
**فاطمة بنت الحسن بن علي الأقرع، من أفضل الناس خطاً، أخذ كثير من الناس عنها حتى ذاع صيتها و وكلت بكتابة المعاهدات الدولية بين المسلمين و الروم ، و كتبت ورقة لعميد الملك أُعجب بجودة خطها فيها فدفع إليها ألف دينار، و كانت بالإضافة إلى ذلك تروي الحديث. توفيت 1087 ميلادي.
**المصادر: أعلام النساء - شذرات الذهب - البداية لابن كثير*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أراها أمامي تمشي في شوارع قرطبة..حولها الأطفال يقفزون و يرددون خلفها: 2في 2 يساوي 4! 4 في 4 يساوي 16!
لبنى القرطبية
عالمة رياضيات و مدونة الخليفة
توفيت في عام 984 م
جائت لبنى إلى الأندلس كأمة إسبانيّة و تربت في قصر السلطان عبد الرحمن الثالث و رغم بدايتها البسيطة فقد صعدت بسرعة لتصبح من أهم الشخصيات في القصر الأندلسي في ذاك الوقت و سرعان ما أصبحت مدونة الخليفة و من بعده مدونة ابنه الحكم الثاني ابن عبد الرحمن.

وقد عينها مديرة أمور المكتبة الملكية (و كانت المكتبة في هذا الوقت تضم أعداد هائلة من الكتب -فوق ال500 ألف- و من أهم المكتبات في العالم في ذاك الوقت)
كان المدونين في ذلك الوقت عملهم الرئيسي تدوين الكتب و ترجمتها , و لكن لبنى كانت من العلماء الذين لم يكتفوا بالتدوين بل كانوا يضيفون أفكارهم و حلولهم للمعادلات الرياضية ويعدلون الأخطاء التي يجدونها في الكتب. و كانت لبنى تجد حلولاً لأصعب العمليات الرياضية. و قد اشتهرت أيضاً بخطها الجميل وتمكنها من الخط العربي .
وقيل أنه من حبها الشديد للرياضيات , أنها حين كانت تمشي في طرق الأندلس كانت تعلم الأطفال مبادئ الرياضيات و جداول الضرب
وقد كتب عنها العالم و المؤرخ ابن بشكوال أنها أتقنت الكتابة و علوم النحو و الشعر, و كان علمها في الرياضيات واسع و عظيم , و أتقنت علوم أخرى و لم يكن هناك أنبل منها في قصر السلطان الأموي .
المصادر : النساء المسلمات : قاموس السيرة الذاتية لعائشة بيوالي – مقالة لبنى القرطبية لكاميليا شمسي لإذاعة البي بي سي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الملكة أروى بنت أحمد الصليحي
لقبت بالسيدة الحرة
ملكة اليمن 1048-1137
**كان زوجها المكرم قعيدا بعد جرح أصابه بالحرب فولاها زمام الأمور عندما كان عمرها 26 فنقلت العاصمة من صنعاء إلى جبلة لأنها كانت مدينة الزراعة و صنعاء مدينة الحرب فكانت تريد أن تدعم تقدم بلادها الزراعي و الأبتعاد عن الحرب و كان هذا العمل بداية لعهد اهتم بالتجارة و البناء و إطعام السكان فوق كل شيئ توفي عنها زوجها فتولى ابنها الصغير بشكل رمزي غير أنه توفي أيضاً فاستسلمت الحكم وحدها..
غير أن سبأ بن أحمد الصليحي طمح إِلى الزواج منها، فلم ترض أروى بهذا الاختيار، واحتكم سبأ إِلى المستنصر بالله الفاطمي الذي أمر أروى أن تقبل بسبأ زوجاً، وإن ظل هذا الزواج صورياً، وظلّت أروى تمسك بمقاليد الحكم الفعلية، وتُرفع إِليها الرقاع، ويجتمع عندها الوزراء، ويدعى لها على منابر اليمن، فيخطب أولاً للخليفة الفاطمي ثم لسبأ ابن أحمد ثم للسيدة الحرّة أروى. ولم تلبث أن استقلت بأمر الحكم بعد وفاة زوجها الثاني سبأ سنة 1098م وامتدت أيام حكمها بعد ذلك أربعين سنة . شجعت فيها البناء والعمارة و إِنشاء المدارس والمستشفيات والمساجد
فلمّا ماتت دفنت في مسجد كانت بنته بجبلة، وقبرها ما يزال حتى اليوم. وعلى إِثر وفاتها دبّ الضعف في جسد الدولة الصليحية وتفككت أوصالها ...
**المصادر
موقع بوابة اليمن - كتاب نساء عظيمات من العالم الإسلامي - الأعلام*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*جلالة الدين رازية ( رضية)
لقبت برضية سلطانكان أباها شمس الدين ملك الهند و كان قد لاحظ في أبنائه السكر و المجون و في ابنته الذكاء و الفطنة فدرب إبنته على قيادة الجيش و إدارة أمور الدولة و أعلن على الملأ بأنها وريثة العرش.
غير أنه عند موته قام وجهاء الدولة بإعطاء الإمارة لأخاها ركن الدين.
و كان ركن الدين خميراً غير مهتم بالإمارة يقضي وقته بإقامة حفلات.فبدأ غضب الشعب يزداد يوماً بعد يوم بسبب أعماله المشينة فخافت أمه وقامت بمحاولة فاشلة لقتل رازية و محاولة ناجحة لقتل أخيه الصغير كتاب الدين.
عندها قررت رازية أن الأمر قد استفحل فلبست غطاء رأس و ثوب أحمر (و كان ذالك لون الحزن عندهم) وصعدت منبر الجامع و ألقت كلمة قوية فاجتمع الحشود ثم انطلقوا إلى القصر الملكي في مظاهرة شعبية حاشدة و اقتحموا أبواب القلعة وتوجو راضية ملكة في 1236 م.
وقامت ببناء مئات المدارس و المكاتب و حفر الآبار و تمهيد الطرق و أزدهرت العلوم تحت رعايتها و حاولت أن تقضي على العصبية التي كانت موجودة في زمانها بتعيين عبد حبشي اسمه ياقوت مديراً لأمور الأحصنة الملكية و حاولت تعيين هندوسي كان قد أسلم بمنصب مشرف عام (غير أن الأمراء لم يسمحوا بذالك أبدا) كما أنها أشتهرت بقربها من عامة الشعب و عدم الترفع و التكبر.
ولكن الأتراك كانوا يرونها كتهديد لسلطتهم فقد عينها عامة الشعب و رأوا في تعيينها لغير الأتراك في مراكز قوة بالدولة كتهديد آخرفقاموا بتشجيع المتمردين ضدها حتى و توفيت مقتولة في1240م 
كانت كلمة (سلطانة) عندهم كانت تعني زوج الملك فلقبت برازية سلطان و ما تزال ذكرى هذه السلطانة محبوبة جداً لكثير من سكان الهند.
المصادرنساء عظيمات من العالم الاسلامي , رازية ملكة الهند لعاصف سلمان, مقالة لعارف خان في جريدة السندي غاردين*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من المشرف أن يكون خطاط شهير و فقهاء و محدثين تتلمذوا على يد امرأة:
شهدة بنت أحمد الإبري الدينوري
لقبت فخر النساء و ست الكتبةولدت ببغداد و تتلمذت بالخط العربي و الزخرفة عند ابن البواب و كتبت على طريقة الكاتبة بنت الأقرع (فنانة أخرى) و كان خطها جميلاً حتى قيل "ما كان في زمانها من يكتب مثلها"وتتملذ على يديها الخطاط الشهير ياقوت بن عبد الله الموصلي.
و كانت شهدة راوية للحديث سمع عنها خلق كثير و كان لها علم واسع بلحديث حتى ذاع صيتها و اشتهر ذكرها و سميت بمسندة العراق و حدّث عنها خلق كثير وكانت تجييز الرجال في الفقه.
كما أنها أنشأت بمالها في بغداد رباطاً في رحبة جامع القصر سكن فيه بعض العلماء
و كتبت كتاباً لم يعد موجوداً اليوم
و كانت معمرة فعاشت ما يقارب التسعين سنة 
توفيت ببغداد عام1178 م وعندما توفيت صلي عليها بجامع القصر وحضرها خلق كثير وعامة العلماء
**المصادر
المؤلفات من النساء و مؤلفاتهن – عدة مواقع – سير أعلام النبلاء – المرأة الكردية في التاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فاطمة المجريطية
عالمة فلكعاشت في القرن العاشر و الحادي عشر و هي ابنة عالم الفلك الأندلسي العظيم مسلمة المجريطي
وبدأت رحلتها العلمية عندما وجد أباها ذكائها و اهتمامها بالعلوم الفلكية و اهتمامها بالرياضيات فدربها و علمها حتى وجد أنها تصلح لتكون شريكه في البحث العلمي
فعملت مع والدها على التحقيقات الفلكية والرياضية و قاموا سوياً بتحرير وتصحيح "الجداول الفلكية للخوارزمي" و التي ما تزال موجودة إلى اليوم في مدريد و قاموا بمشروع مشترك آخر و هو كتاب يدرس عمل الاسطرلابات
ثم انفردت فاطمة بالبحث العلمي و قامت بكتابة عدة كتب سميت بتصحيحات فاطمة
وقد عملت أيضا على على وضع جداول لمواقع النجوم والكواكب و حسابات تدرس موقع الشمس والقمر والكواكب الأخرى
تعرف فاطمة في العالم الغربي بأنها أول عالمة فلك في الأندلس\أسبانية
المصادر كتاب
Medina Mayrit: The Origins of Madrid*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يحتشد الناس في أزقة دلهي و ندائهم يعلو و يعلو ينادون: رازية! رازية! و ليسقط ركن الدين!
من هي هذه السلطانة التي كسبت قلوب شعبها؟ و صعدت إلى الحكم بعد مظاهرة شعبية حاشدة؟ و التي عينها أباها وريثة العرش متجاهلاً أخوانها الشباب؟
جلالة الدين رازية ( رضية)
لقبت برضية سلطانكان أباها شمس الدين ملك الهند و كان قد لاحظ في أبنائه السكر و المجون و في ابنته الذكاء و الفطنة فدرب إبنته على قيادة الجيش و إدارة أمور الدولة و أعلن على الملأ بأنها وريثة العرش.
غير أنه عند موته قام وجهاء الدولة بإعطاء الإمارة لأخاها ركن الدين.
و كان ركن الدين خميراً غير مهتم بالإمارة يقضي وقته بإقامة حفلات.فبدأ غضب الشعب يزداد يوماً بعد يوم بسبب أعماله المشينة فخافت أمهوقامت بمحاولة فاشلة لقتل رازية و محاولة ناجحة لقتل أخيه الصغير كتاب الدين.
عندها قررت رازية أن الأمر قد استفحل فلبست غطاء رأس و ثوب أحمر (و كان ذالك لون الحزن عندهم) و صعدت منبر الجامع و ألقت كلمة قوية فاجتمع الحشود ثم انطلقوا إلى القصر الملكي في مظاهرة شعبية حاشدة و اقتحموا أبواب القلعة و توجو راضية ملكة في 1236 م.
و قامت ببناء مئات المدارس و المكاتب و حفر الآبار و تمهيد الطرق و أزدهرت العلوم تحت رعايتها و حاولت أن تقضي على العصبية التي كانت موجودة في زمانها بتعيين عبد حبشي اسمه ياقوت مديراً لأمور الأحصنة الملكية و حاولت تعيين هندوسي كان قد أسلم بمنصب مشرف عام (غير أن الأمراء لم يسمحوا بذالك أبدا) كما أنها أشتهرت بقربها من عامة الشعب و عدم الترفع و التكبر.
و لكن الأتراك كانوا يرونها كتهديد لسلطتهم فقد عينها عامة الشعب و رأوا في تعيينها لغير الأتراك في مراكز قوة بالدولة كتهديد آخرفقاموا بتشجيع المتمردين ضدها حتى و توفيت مقتولة في1240م 
كانت كلمة (سلطانة) عندهم كانت تعني زوج الملك فلقبت برازية سلطان و ما تزال ذكرى هذه السلطانة محبوبة جداً لكثير من سكان الهند.
المصادر
 نساء عظيمات من العالم الاسلامي , رازية ملكة الهند لعاصف سلمان, مقالة لعارف خان في جريدة السندي غاردين*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
وهناك من المحدِّثات الفاضلات ، اللاتي روون الصحاح والسنن ، مثل كريمة بنت أحمد المروزية رحمها الله راوية صحيح  البخاري .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

موضوع قيم ، نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وبكم شيخنا الحبيب...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قائدة جهاد من الجزائر: لالا فاطمة نسومر
1830 - 1863ولدت في الجزائر و نشأت نشأة دينية و كانت حافظة للقرآن و ذات علم في العلوم الإسلامية و ذكاء حاد و استلمت إدارة المدرسة لتحفيظ القرآن بعد وفاة والدها و اشتهرت بعلمها الواسع حتى ذاع صيتها في مختلف القبائل. 


وكانت الجزائر في زمانها تحت الاحتلال الفرنسي و عندما شن الجيش الفرنسي حملة على قريتها أظهرت شجاعة كبيرة و حاربت إلى جانب أخيها و أشعلت الرعب في قلوب الفرنسيين.

وبدأت عندها حياتها الجهادية و أصبحت تشارك في الغارات التي استهدفت المحتل الفرنسي.. و بعد انتصارات عديدة قام الفرنسيون بتوقيع معاهدة هدنة معها , غير أنهم سرعان ما نقضوا المعاهدة و هجموا على قريتها و أسروها , و قاموا بالاستيلاء على مكتبتها الضخمة و التي كان يقال أنها تحوي 150 كتاب و أسِرت فاطمة مع عدد من النساء ، ووضعت في سجن في وسط الجزائر تحت حراسة مشددة. 

وبقيت هناك عدة سنوات إلى أن وافتها المنية إثر مرض عُضال تسبب في شللها. و بقيت حتى الان رمزاً للنضال و رفض الاحتلال.
المصدر
النساء المسلمين ببليغرافي لعائشة ببلاوي.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من هي تلك التي كان الرجال يقرؤون عليها ويتفقهون منها في الحائط الشمالي بجامع دمشق؟
إنها هجيمة بنت حيي الدمشقية راوية عظيمة للحديث و فقيهة كبيرة و عالمة واسعة الاطلاع كانت تقيم حلقات العلم و الذكر للرجال و النساء في جامع دمشق و بيت المقدس..
وذاع صيتها و عظم أمرها حتى كان عبد الملك بن مروان الخليفة يجلس في حلقتها ليأخذ منها العلم ..
وكان الناس يتدالون حِكمها و أقوالها حتى انتهى إلينا بعضها مثل :"أفضل العلم المعرفة"
وتوفيت بعد سنة 700 ميلادي
المصادر
 أعلام النساء -شذرات الذهب لابن عماد - النساء و نقل العلم لأسماء سيد*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*امرأتين نجد أثرهما في أقدم مصحف موجود بالمكتبة العريقة بالقيروان وهما الحاضنة فضل و الكاتبة دُرة.
ولا نعرف عنهما غير أن المدعاة الحاضنة فضل أرادت أن تقوم بصدقة جارية تبقى مئات السنين فقررت "حبس" (بمعنى وقف) مصحف للجامع .. واختارت الحاضنة لهذه المهمة العظيمة الكاتبة الماهرة دُرة ... يعود تاريخ هذا المصحف إلى أواخر القرن الثالث الهجرى! تخيلوا كم من الخلق قرأ في هذا المصحف و كم منهم دعا الله لهاتين العظيمتين! رحمهما الله
**

*
*المصدر
Bernard Roy & Paule Poinssot:Inscriptions Arabes de Kairouan*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من المشرف أن يكون خطاط شهير وفقهاء ومحدثين تتلمذوا على يد امرأة: 
شهدة بنت أحمد الإبري الدينوري
لقبت فخر النساء و ست الكتبةولدت ببغداد و تتلمذت بالخط العربي و الزخرفة عند ابن البواب و كتبت على طريقة الكاتبة بنت الأقرع (فنانة أخرى) و كان خطها جميلاً حتى قيل "ما كان في زمانها من يكتب مثلها"وتتملذ على يديها الخطاط الشهير ياقوت بن عبد الله الموصلي
و كانت شهدة راوية للحديث سمع عنها خلق كثير و كان لها علم واسع بلحديث حتى ذاع صيتها و اشتهر ذكرها و سميت بمسندة العراق و حدّث عنها خلق كثير وكانت تجييز الرجال في الفقه.
كما أنها أنشأت بمالها في بغداد رباطاً في رحبة جامع القصر سكن فيه بعض العلماء
و كتبت كتاباً لم يعد موجوداً اليوم
و كانت معمرة فعاشت ما يقارب التسعين سنة 
توفيت ببغداد عام1178 م وعندما توفيت صلي عليها بجامع القصر وحضرها خلق كثير وعامة العلماء
**المصادر
المؤلفات من النساء و مؤلفاتهن – عدة مواقع – سير أعلام النبلاء – المرأة الكردية في التاريخ الإسلامي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فاطمة بنت المثنى القرطبيةالكثير منا يعلم من هو العالم الكبير محي الدين بن عربي و لكن ما لا يعلمه الكثير : مواقفه و أفكاره العظيمة بما يتعلق بالمرأة المسلمة. 
ولكن لماذا كان ابن عربي يقدر النساء إلى هذه الدرجة لانه تعلم مكانة المرأة على يدي أحد شيوخه وهذا الشيخ هو : 

فاطمة بنت المثنى القرطبيةولدت فاطمة في قرطبة و بدأت رحلتها الروحانية في صغرها و كانت تجلب رزقها من الخياطة حتى أُصيبت في يدها ففقدت مصدر عيشها و اضطرت أن تعيش بقية عمرها في ظروف صعبة جداً حتى أن أكلها كان مما كان يلقيه الأغنياء في حاوية القمامة غير أنها كانت تحمد ربها و ترى هذه المحنة نعمة و قد تابعت رحلتها الايمانية حتى وصلت إلى درجة عالية من التقى و الورع و العلم بالدين فكان يقصدها الكبار و الصغار و الرجال و النساء للتزود من علمها و من حبها الإلهي 
وقد تتلمذ ابن عربي عندها في بداية شبابه و كانت هي شيخة في التسعين و خدمها عدة سنين و قام هو و اثنان آخران ممن تتلمذوا على يديها ببناء بيت صغير من قصب لها لتستطيع أن تعيش فيه و قد سكنت فيه حتى مماتها.
وقد تعلم منها ابن عربي كثيراً حتى قال عنها " "كانت رحمة لهذا العالم"
وقال عنها أيضاً : عذراء. هيفاء. تقيد النظر من العابدات السائحات الزاهدات...إن أسهبت أتعبت وإن أوجزت أعجزت وإن أفصحت أوضحت. شمس بين العلماء، بستان بين الأدباء. علمها عملها. عليها مسحة ملك وهمة ملك
وكانت تقول : أعطاني حبيبي فاتحة الكتاب فكانت تقرأ الفاتحة بنية شيئ فيكون
وافتها المنية دون أن تترك لنا كتاباً و لم تبني قصوراً و لكن إرثها يكمن في شخص الشيخ ابن عربي الذي دون حياتها في كتبه و التي استطاعت أن تزرع في قلبه أهمية المرأة.
المصادر
الفتوحات المكية لابن عربي – نساء متصوفات لكاميلا هلنسكي- مقالة في الأهرام*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من المؤكد أنك قد سمعت بكتاب صحيح البخاري .. 
لقد سمعت به بفضل الرواة الذين حفظوه و نقلوه..
ومن هؤلاء:
كريمة بنت أحمد المروزيةكانت راوية دقيقة و حذرة لها فهم و معرفة فيما ترويه
روت صجيج البخاري مرات كثيرة
و من القصص التي تبين لنا مدى حذرها على النقل الصحيح ما يحدثنا به أبو الغنائم النرسي فيقول :
أخرجت كريمة إلي النسخة بالصحيح ، فقعدت بحذائها ، وكتبت سبع أوراق ، وقرأتها ، وكنت أريد أن أعارض وحدي ، فقالت : لا حتى تعارض معي.
فعارضت معها.
المصادر"سير الأعلام" الذهبي 
"النساء ونقل العلم في الإسلام" أسماء سيد*

----------

